# Seasoning masterbuilt 40



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Y'all, I'm new to this forum but I've been messing around with smoking meats for years. I'm currently in hour three of the seasoning process of my new masterbuilt 40" electric smoker. Just put the first wood chips in it a few minutes ago and they caught fire within minutes.... I pulled them out but still have the smoker running cause I'm in the seasoning process. Any help here? It would be appreciated. I don't know why the chips caught fire but flames were everywhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## geerock (Jun 11, 2013)

Common issue with the new mes gen 2 model.  The chip tray sits right on the 1200 watt element and gets extremely hot.  There is actually a recall on the chip tray and if yoy call masterbuilt customer service they will send you a new style chip tray at no charge.  Another suggestion is to go with small chunks.  They won't flare up and they burn longer.  Also consider an AMAZN PELLET SMOKER.  It allows you to smoke for hours without babysitting the mes. You may also consider a maverick digital temp monitor like the et732 as the mes has a tendency to have their temp readouts way off on some units.   All the best to you.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot geerock. I'll call them tomorrow about that tray. This is the newer style 40" smoker so I'm sure it must be the tray. I have some huge chunks that I use in the barrel smoker, I'll try cutting them down and using them. The instructions specifically said "don't use chunks with this smoker" do you know why that is? Thanks!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

I read about that amazn smoker on these forums. I was considering it but then the damn instructions said "don't use pellet smokers with this smoker". I was really bummed because that pellet smoker looked awesome for hands off smoking. Are people using it with this new gen 2 masterbuilt? Thanks again


----------



## markyque (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes the AMNPS and the MES30 & MES40 are a match made in heaven.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Good to know mark. Where do you locate the pellet box in the gen 2 masterbuilt 40"?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an Articles section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

They probably meant don't use pellets in the chip tray or else they are just trying to sell their cold smoking attachment. Like Marky said, it's a match made in heaven. If you want it I say go for it, you will love it!!!


----------



## markyque (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the MES30 and it goes on the rails to the left of the chip tray...a MES40 owner may know more.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

I appreciate the info s2k9k. Do you know where is the best place on my smoker to locate the pellet tray? Just curious. Thanks again!


----------



## geerock (Jun 11, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks a lot geerock. I'll call them tomorrow about that tray. This is the newer style 40" smoker so I'm sure it must be the tray. I have some huge chunks that I use in the barrel smoker, I'll try cutting them down and using them. The instructions specifically said "don't use chunks with this smoker" do you know why that is? Thanks!


I don't know why they say that about chunks but I had both the older style 40 and now the new generation and I've used chunks and the amazn smokers in both with great results.  I also found that opening the exhaust vent on the new model gave better air flow and temp control.  You can use a dremel to open another slot like the one it has to double the exhaust area or even remove the vent completely and use a 3 inch elbow from lowes or depot.  Then again maybe you're happy with way it is.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks mark. I don't have rails to the left so hopefully someone with my smoker can help a little more with that. I appreciate your help.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Where do you put your amazn in the new 40" geerock? I'm gonna order it as soon as I actually get the smoker running correctly with the new tray. But for longer smokes I want that pellet smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I appreciate the info s2k9k. Do you know where is the best place on my smoker to locate the pellet tray? Just curious. Thanks again!



See post #6 of this thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123670/mes-40-and-amnps-wont-stay-lit-please-help

If you have any questions at all give Todd Johnson a call, he is always more than happy to help:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## geerock (Jun 11, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks mark. I don't have rails to the left so hopefully someone with my smoker can help a little more with that. I appreciate your help.



Hillbilly
The new gen doesn't have the rails...you have the drip shield with the built in water pan.  I take out the water pan and put the tray or tube over the opening and then I use a foil pan on the bottom rack for water or sand for more stable temps and it also protects the amazn from drippings.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us!

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad you've joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastimes...grilling, smoking, and curing great food!  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  As you can already see, you can just ask any time you need help and you'll get plenty!

Red


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks geerock that's about where I thought it would go. But your saying you put sand in the pan instead of water at times? How can you smoke with no water? Also if I use chucks in the old tray this weekend because I can't get the new tray by then, they won't catch fire in your experience? I have big chunks that I'd have to cut down that I use in my side box, barrel smoker. Just wondering since I don't want to pass this weekend up! Weather here in Michigan is gonna be perfect and I want to smoke some ribs, or pork butt! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

The sand will act the same way as a "heat sink" in your smoker.  The good thing...is you won't have to refill the sand thru a long smoke. (giggle  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)  Just cover the sand with some foil so the drippings from the meat doesn't get in it...and you can use it over and over.  geerock is on point with his suggestion.   There are a lot of folks here that use sand instead of the water.

Kat


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

One more thing geerock. Since you've owned a few of these masterbuilt smokers can you answer me this: I seasoned it at 275 for three hours like it asked me to in the manual. But the last hour while I tried to smoke chips they kept catching fire and I had to keep opening it and dumping them. Is my seasoning done, or should I do it again when they send the new tray, or try to season it again with chunks instead of chips? Thanks a lot! You've been a big help!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow!!! I've never heard of anyone using sand instead of water! That's amazing! Guess I should have looked for help years ago. Im mostly self taught and I've been doing it for years on a barrel style smoker. I'm not great at it, but I try like hell! This forum is great!


----------



## geerock (Jun 11, 2013)

What do you mean "how do you smoke with no water"?  I don't always use water when I smoke.  Dry chamber smoking technique is very common.  Maybe use the search function here to get more info.  As for chunks I never had a fire with them.  I just use a hatchet to chop down large chunks and for the mes pull out the chip loader a few inches to get better air flow.  You'll be fine.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

Water doesn't produce smoke!!! I dumped the water a long time ago. Water will not get above 212* so at any chamber temp above that the water is just sucking the heat out and as it evaporates your thermal mass gets smaller. If you still want humidity just set another pan with water on top of the sand pan.
If you are interested in taking your smokes to a whole new level you might be interested in the "lean trim no foil wet to dry chamber method":
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141647/brisket-with-wet-to-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats


----------

